# Where Are They Going?



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

It's so depressing. I drive the interstate everyday to work. All I see is campers and more campers. They are leaving me behind. It's not fair. I want to go too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

I know what you mean, and they're all going the other way. Not only am I being left behind, but I'm headed in the wrong direction.









Happy camping

Gary


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

I am going this weekend. Granted, the forecast says it's gonna rain the entire weekend, but thats not gonna stop me. I am goin anyways.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Good Job Phil!

We go without regard for rain too... although more often than not we just end up wet. Still it beats sitting around the house all nice and dry and bored!

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

15 more days! Not that I'm counting!


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

We were really hoping to go this weekend, but the closest place is booked solid. Supposed to rain though so there may be some cancellations. I hope, I hope, I hope. I love camping in the rain. Especially with the Outback (our first real RV). Nothing like sitting under the awning and watching the rain out on the lake. The sound of the rain dripping through the trees. Hasn't rained too hard or long and the campfire is still going good. Comfy chair. The girls are in watching TV. I have drink in hand. VERY peaceful. ........... I'm sorry, I'm dreaming I'm already there. I need to come back so I can get ready for work. Wow, that dream quickly turned to a nightmare.


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Keller, I know what you mean about dreaming. We just went again last weekend (2nd trip since the Outback) and I've been dreaming about the next trip all week. Let me tell ya, the view of the lake in the morning through Outback windows, while laying on the queen bed, (are you jealous yet?) oh my, it was heaven.

I'm finding myself looking forward to the next weekend and the next. My hubby said "Well, honey, I don't think we'll be getting much done around the house this year." After 13 years in this house, if it isn't done yet, to H*LL with it. Time to hit the road and have some fun. Our little ones 9 and 11 are only going to be young once. Time passes too quickly. We must enjoy life while we can. With a drink and an Outback, for sure!









Jolly,

Where ya go'in in 15 days?

lisa


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think we're going to a county park in Northern Minnesota called Long Lake Park.
It's a really cool place to SCUBA dive, with a nice campground. I don't think I'll be diving, as the ice just left the lakes. Too cold for me! My last dive was in December, in the 80 degree water of the Western Caribbean!

I better get the OUTBACK out of storage! Times growing short!


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey
We also love the lake, rain or shine prefer sunny With my work schedule we are fortunate enough to go at least 12 times per summer. So that is alot of countdowns























PS Bud and I (weiser) was sitting under the awning last weekend and the sun was going down and I thought about old Jollymon, Because that new song by Kenny Chesnee and Uncle Kracker came on the radio








WOOD


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Everybody sing it for Jollymon.................When the sun goes down, with my Outback..........singing........sun goes down........nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, naaahhhh.

Heheheheh.









lisa


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

(warm fuzzies)

You people are music to my ears! My wife cranks the TV very loud when that song comes on CMT!

I hate to brag...but...

COUNTDOWN TO *JIMMY BUFFETT*...IN CONCERT:

T-minus: 17 days, and a wake up!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

JollyMon, where is the concert at?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

MINNEAPOLIS, MINNESOTA

About a 5 hour drive from here. But then again...I'd drive to the moon to see him!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

IT"S FINALLY MY TURN!








In 2 more days I will be the one traveling the interstate to my desination. YIPPEE!!!

I can hardly wait. I plugged in the frig. a few minutes ago. And I'm off to Walmart tomorrow afternoon to get the rest of the goodies. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Mom,

Hope you have a great time, enjoy good weather







and get home safe. Goin' anywhere special?

Greg


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks! We are going to Brown County State Park in Nashville, Indiana.

Very beautiful park. During season, it has more activities: Swimming Pool, Horseback Riding, Hayrides. But in or out, doesn't matter to us. Just getting away is the most important. No phones, no tv's, no work, no computers,







.

It's suppose to be great weather wise too. Mid 80's all weekend! sunny


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

JIMMY BUFFET!!!! I wanna go! Oh, man, what is it about this time of year?

Heading out in the morning for Mother's Day Gala Event. Taking the trailer out for her THIRD trip since purchase.

Happy Kamp'in everyone!









P.S.
Jolly, if it's not breakfast in bed at least it will be breakfast in the OUTBACK.

Wooo Whoooo. sunny

lisa


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Spring thaw, and Jimmy Buffett. You gotta love 'em!


----------

